# Star Wars: Episode 9 - So sind die ersten Reaktionen von Zuschauern und Disney (spoilerfrei)



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - So sind die ersten Reaktionen von Zuschauern und Disney (spoilerfrei)*

						Star Wars: Episode 9 (Der Aufstieg Skywalkers) läuft in den Kinos an und die ersten Menschen haben den Film bereits gesehen. Deren Feedback ist ganz interessant und wir geben einen spoilerfreien Überblick über die Reaktionen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - So sind die ersten Reaktionen von Zuschauern und Disney (spoilerfrei)*


----------



## sunburst1988 (18. Dezember 2019)

Eine Abkehr von Episode 8? Das klingt ja schonmal ganz gut.

Meine Güte war das ein schlechter Film... 

Was Episode 9 angeht bin ich mir immernoch nicht einig ob ich ihn mir anschauen soll... Andererseits kann ich, bei meiner aktuellen Einstellung zum Film, garnicht enttäuscht werden


----------



## Nosi (18. Dezember 2019)

Wieder unfassbar wieviele unterschiedliche Meinung es zu dem Fil gibt. Von größtenteils positiv kann ich aber bisher nix sehen. Auch wenn nicht seh aussagekräftig: Der Film steht auf 53 bei Metacritic.

Was ich aus allen Kritiken rausgehört habe: Wieder jede Menge Fanservice mit "Anleihen" an die Originaltrilogie von Jar Jar Abrahms, viel Lichtschwertgefuchtel und die Story bleibt nonsense


----------



## Grendizer (18. Dezember 2019)

Gerade aus dem Film. Werde wohl wieder nicht der allgemeinen Meinung sein, aber fand den Film gut, genau so wie ich The last Jedi. Und bin ich froh, dass ich mich nicht zu sehr von Fehlern oder Schlecht-gemachtes ablenken lasse. Bin Langzeit Star Wars Fan, kenne also nicht nur die Filme. Ich glaube das kommt mir eventuell zu Gute, da ich dem Film vielleicht eher Sachen abkaufe, welche andere für übertrieben fanden. 

Glaube die meisten werden mit dem Film nicht zufrieden sein. Es werden Sachen "bereinigt", welche die halbe Fanbase in TLJ bemängelte und trotzdem finde ich, versuchen sie sich nicht zu sehr davon beeinflussen zu lassen. 

Da ich hier nichts spoilern kann, belasse ich es mal dabei. War mit 3 anderen richtig langen Fans im Kino und die sind alle zufrieden. Einer war sogar ein "TLJ-Hater" und wir waren am Schluss einer Meinung. Leute die aber zu viel Erklärungen brauchen, wieso jetzt dies mit der Macht geht und warum nicht schon früher...die werden glaube ich nicht frohlocken. Kann nur sagen in den Zeichentrickfilmen geschehen auch manchmal verrückte Sachen mit der Macht. Aber wenn man nur die Filme kennt...ja, dann verstehe ich, dass das nicht der beste Schachzug ist.



Nosi schrieb:


> Wieder unfassbar wieviele unterschiedliche Meinung es zu dem Fil gibt. Von größtenteils positiv kann ich aber bisher nix sehen. Auch wenn nicht seh aussagekräftig: Der Film steht auf 53 bei Metacritic.
> 
> Was ich aus allen Kritiken rausgehört habe: Wieder jede Menge Fanservice mit "Anleihen" an die Originaltrilogie von Jar Jar Abrahms, viel Lichtschwertgefuchtel und die Story bleibt nonsense



Einiges an Fanservice, was mich als Fan nicht stört, viel Lichtschwert fand ich eher nicht. Story kann man also nonsense bezeichnen, aber wir reden hier von einem Film mit Laserschwertern, schwebenden Steinen und Weltraumzauberer. Die Story hätte besser von Episode VII so gesponnen werden sollen, aber glaube durch das weltweite Mimimi wegen TLJ, wollte man wohl die Fans zurückgewinnen. Anstatt was kohärentes kriegen wir halt das. Ich finde in Episode IX fehlt es mehr an Erklärungen als in TLJ, aber wie auch schon im TLJ, brauch ich die nicht, da ich einfach einiges akzeptieren kann. Man muss nicht alles erklärt bekommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt dass selbst wenn Episode 9 der beste Film der Menschheitsgeschichte wäre er trotzdem zerrissen würde. Das ist das Schicksal von Nachfolgefilmen großer Klassiker. Genauso gibt es immer auch Fans die selbst den letzten Mist als Offenbarung feiern würden - gleiches Schicksal. 

Ich gehs mir am Samstagmittag ansehen und erwarte ganz simpel zwei Stunden gute Unterhaltung als zwar nicht-SW-Fan aber doch sagen wir mal "Interessierter". Als Kind hats mich schon voll geflasht dass der große böse schwarze (vor dem ich echt Angst hatte^^) auf einmal der Vater des Helden ist. 
Da offenbar ziemlich sicher ist (seit Monaten) dass der andere Böse mit Kapuzenpulli wieder mitmacht freu ich mich schon drauf. Mit Mitte 30 hält sich zwar die Angst jetzt eher in Grenzen aber es wird bestimmt trotzdem nett. Ob die Kritiker dem jetzt 30% oder 55% oder 150% oder -300% geben ist mir dabei völlig Latte.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich werde mir Episode 9 definitiv noch anschauen, schon allein um einen Abschluss für die Disney Trilogie zu haben. Allerdings muss ich sagen: Die ersten beiden Filme haben mir nicht viel gegeben, daher sind meine Erwartungen an Episode 9 auch nicht allzu hoch. Vielleicht wird es mein letzter Star Wars Film. Jedenfalls kann ich mit den älteren Filmen (auch mit der Prequel Trilogie) und vielen Büchern und Spielen zum Expanded Universe weit mehr anfangen, als mit der Disney Trilogie, die ich schon allein kameratechnisch absolut furchtbar fand.


----------



## Nosi (18. Dezember 2019)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Bin Langzeit Star Wars Fan, kenne also nicht  nur die Filme. Ich glaube das kommt mir eventuell zu Gute, da ich dem  Film vielleicht eher Sachen abkaufe, welche andere für übertrieben  fanden.


Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen, habe neben den Filmen  sehr viel im Starwars-Universum erlebt, und nichts davon war nur  annähernd so grottig wie Epi 7+8





Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin fest davon überzeugt dass selbst wenn Episode 9 der beste Film der Menschheitsgeschichte wäre er trotzdem zerrissen würde. Das ist das Schicksal von Nachfolgefilmen großer Klassiker. Genauso gibt es immer auch Fans die selbst den letzten Mist als Offenbarung feiern würden - gleiches Schicksal.


Glaub ich nicht. Aber vielleicht hätte man trotzdem besser neu angefangen in einer anderen Zeit. Geschichten gibts genug. Aber wenn dann irgendwelche Machtunsensitiven mit ihren Drehbüchern gegenseitig das Lichtschwert aus der Hand schlagen würde das auch nicht besser funktionieren


----------



## Whispercat (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich hatte nach dem unfassbaren Abfall namens TLJ keinerlei Erwartungen mehr und wurde trotzdem enttäuscht. Man sollte Disney die Rechte wegnehmen und noch wichtiger Kathleen Kennedy schnellstens feuern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Dezember 2019)

Nosi schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Aber vielleicht hätte man trotzdem besser neu angefangen in einer anderen Zeit.



Ich denke nicht dass das der ausschlaggebende Punkt ist. Wenn ich kritisieren müsste würde ich auch sagen dass EP7+8 storymäßig wirklich lauwarm sind. Man erfinde irgendwelche neuen Charaktere (irgendne unbekannte, den Quotenschwarzen, den typischen Bösen mit Helm) und mache hartes Zielgruppenfernsehen von Disneykindern (Hauptdarsteller sind maximal 30, selbst wenn sie schon oberste Generäle einer galaktischen Macht sind - son Schmarrn). Der Bösewicht (Schönling) Kylo ist so furchteinflößend wie ne Packung Haribo, Rey kann nach kurzer Zeit hohlem machtgesabbel auf einmal besser mit dem Lichtschwert kämpfen als andere Jedi-Meister nach Jahrzehnten Training.

Da ist für einen nicht-Fan so viel Unsinn drin dass es stellenweise wehtut (ganz ehrlich, als Kylo seinen Helm abgenommen hatte musste ich im Kino fast laut lachen).

Man hätte wirklich vieles anders/besser machen müssen aber wenn du gezwungen wirst nen mainstreamtauglichen Film zu machen (was man in den 70ern/80ern nicht musste) kommste an solchem Unsinn eben kaum vorbei. 

Deswegen freue ich mich ja auf den Herrn Kapuzenpulli - endlich wieder ein Charakter der (so hoffe ich inständig noch immer) nicht unglaubwürdig bis lächerlich ist.


----------



## Nosi (18. Dezember 2019)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Einiges an Fanservice, was mich als Fan nicht stört, viel Lichtschwert fand ich eher nicht. Story kann man also nonsense bezeichnen, aber wir reden hier von einem Film mit Laserschwertern, schwebenden Steinen und Weltraumzauberer. Die Story hätte besser von Episode VII so gesponnen werden sollen, aber glaube durch das weltweite Mimimi wegen TLJ, wollte man wohl die Fans zurückgewinnen.



Auch ein Universum mit Weltraumzauberern kann sich an die ein oder andere Regel halten. 

Für mich hat Abrahms Starwars bereits längst gekillt. Wie man auf die Idee kommen kann der würde irgendwas retten!? Naja.
Allerdings hatte ich auch nicht geglaubt Epi 8 könnte noch schlimmer werden, haha. Aber da war es sowieso schon zu spät


----------



## bynemesis (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich scheiss auf Kritiken.
ich schau den Film an, wenn er mich interessiert.

ob gut oder schleicht, weiß ich hinterher.


----------



## facehugger (18. Dezember 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Deswegen freue ich mich ja auf den Herrn Kapuzenpulli - endlich wieder ein Charakter der (so hoffe ich inständig noch immer) nicht unglaubwürdig bis lächerlich ist.


Genau. Auch ich gehe wegen Ian McDiarmid in den Film und den Rest... sehe ich mal als "Dreingabe"

Gruß


----------



## Grendizer (18. Dezember 2019)

Nosi schrieb:


> Kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen, habe neben den Filmen  sehr viel im Starwars-Universum erlebt, und nichts davon war nur  annähernd so grottig wie Epi 7+8



Darf ich dich schnell mal an das "Christmas Special" erinnern .  

Es ist wohl Charaktersache. Ich geb mich vielleicht mit wenig zufrieden, vielleicht sind meine Erwartungen nicht so hoch angesetzt, oder ich erlaube es, dass mir Dinge verkauft werden, die einen anderen stutzig machen. Schlussendlich kommt es auf das allgemeine Gefühl an, was ja subjektiv ist. Im XI geschehen auch Sachen, wo ich genau weiß, dass es übertrieben ist und es an Erklärung fehlt, aber ich gehe einfach mit der Story, solange es für mich funktioniert. In Star Wars Rebels ist "Zeitreisen" zB. möglich. Da sag ich auch...ah ja die Macht ist omnipotent und weiter gehts. 

Aber ich kann verstehen, was die Leute stört. Es gibt Sachen, die hätte ich auch anders gemacht, aber mich fragt ja keiner


----------



## Nosi (18. Dezember 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass das der ausschlaggebende Punkt ist. Wenn ich kritisieren müsste würde ich auch sagen dass EP7+8 storymäßig wirklich lauwarm sind. Man erfinde irgendwelche neuen Charaktere (irgendne unbekannte, den Quotenschwarzen, den typischen Bösen mit Helm) und mache hartes Zielgruppenfernsehen von Disneykindern (Hauptdarsteller sind maximal 30, selbst wenn sie schon oberste Generäle einer galaktischen Macht sind - son Schmarrn). Der Bösewicht (Schönling) Kylo ist so furchteinflößend wie ne Packung Haribo, Rey kann nach kurzer Zeit hohlem machtgesabbel auf einmal besser mit dem Lichtschwert kämpfen als andere Jedi-Meister nach Jahrzehnten Training.
> 
> Da ist für einen nicht-Fan so viel Unsinn drin dass es stellenweise wehtut (ganz ehrlich, als Kylo seinen Helm abgenommen hatte musste ich im Kino fast laut lachen).



gerade für einen Fan ist das doch noch mehr Unsinn.

Wie oft musste ich mir anhören dass ich die Kylo Rolle nicht verstehe. Der Arme ist innerlich zerissen und kämpft mit der Macht. Gut und schön, aber dann lasse ich ihn halt nicht am Anfang des Films mal eben so Minuten lang Lasterstrahlen still stehen lassen^^


> Man hätte wirklich vieles anders/besser machen müssen aber wenn du gezwungen wirst nen mainstreamtauglichen Film zu machen (was man in den 70ern/80ern nicht musste) kommste an solchem Unsinn eben kaum vorbei.


Ich kann den Unsinn nicht auf die Mainstreamtauglichkeit schieben. Für mich gehören da einfach echte Autoren ans Werk und nicht ein paar maar Filmemacher die auch mal gerne ein Film mit Lichtschwertern drehen wollen



Grendizer schrieb:


> Darf ich dich schnell mal an das "Christmas Special" erinnern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, ok, ich zieh mir natürlich auch nicht alles rein

Bei Zeichtentrick wie Rebels kann ich eher ein Auge zu drücken . Wobei ich mir sicher bin ein Dave Filoni hätte bessere Filme abgeliefert


----------



## bemml (18. Dezember 2019)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Darf ich dich schnell mal an das "Christmas Special" erinnern .
> 
> Im XI geschehen auch Sachen, wo ich genau weiß, dass es übertrieben ist und es an Erklärung fehlt, aber ich gehe einfach mit der Story, solange es für mich funktioniert.



Bitte erstmal Episode IX abwarten, bevor wir uns über XI Sorgen machen!


----------



## MiezeMatze (18. Dezember 2019)

Scheiß Handlung...
Null Sinn...
Scheiß Schauspiel(er)...
Null Dramaturgie...

Wen interessiert da das Ende?

Wenn ich im Restaurant von der Vorspeiße und dem Hauptgang kotzen musste... dann ess ich doch nicht den Nachtisch - auch wenn er evtl. besser aussieht!?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Dezember 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass das der ausschlaggebende Punkt ist. Wenn ich kritisieren müsste würde ich auch sagen dass EP7+8 storymäßig wirklich lauwarm sind. Man erfinde irgendwelche neuen Charaktere (irgendne unbekannte, den Quotenschwarzen, den typischen Bösen mit Helm) und mache hartes Zielgruppenfernsehen von Disneykindern (Hauptdarsteller sind maximal 30, selbst wenn sie schon oberste Generäle einer galaktischen Macht sind - son Schmarrn). Der Bösewicht (Schönling) Kylo ist so furchteinflößend wie ne Packung Haribo, Rey kann nach kurzer Zeit hohlem machtgesabbel auf einmal besser mit dem Lichtschwert kämpfen als andere Jedi-Meister nach Jahrzehnten Training.
> 
> Da ist für einen nicht-Fan so viel Unsinn drin dass es stellenweise wehtut (ganz ehrlich, als Kylo seinen Helm abgenommen hatte musste ich im Kino fast laut lachen).
> 
> ...



Du musst bei 7 einfach nur den großen Hintergrund ausblenden: Ein möchtegern-Bösewicht mit großem Vorbild (und auch gewissem Talent) terrorisiert ein kleine Ecken des Universums, eine daherglaufene Anfänger-Jedi leistet Widerstand und hat gegen den Jüngling auch durchaus eine Chance, da sie zufällig zwei alten Haudegen begegnet. Der Film hätte wunderbar funktioniert, wenn man keine Leia, keine Superwaffe und galaxieweite Bedeutung reingebracht hätte.

P.S.:
YouTube


----------



## gastello (18. Dezember 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin fest davon überzeugt dass selbst wenn Episode 9 der beste Film der Menschheitsgeschichte wäre er trotzdem zerrissen würde. Das ist das Schicksal von Nachfolgefilmen großer Klassiker.


So ist es und wie will ich einen Epos beenden - was hat man denn erwartet? Es ist das Ende das ich mir insgeheim gewünscht habe - ob das alle tun - k.A.. Es ist gut so. 

Man braucht sich Nachverfilmungen einfach nur mal anhand vorhergehender Romane ansehen - dort fehlt einem auch etwas - der Teil eigene Phantasie den man beim lesen erlebt/durchlebt (als Teil der eigenen Vorstellungskraft) - den ein Regisseur nicht einfangen kann - auch Abrams nicht.

Möge die Macht mit uns sein...


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. Dezember 2019)

Tja manche Leute werden es nie lernen und Disney für den geistigen Erguss auch wieder Geld bezahlen. Für mich sind Disney Filme schon grundsätzlich mit den Auflagen an Kinos ein no go, wenn schau ich mir, wenn mich ein Film davon interessiert, das nachher im Fernseher an. Star Wars 7 war als Einstieg ok aber an sich ein schlechter Film, Teil 8 hat alles zerstört was mich nicht wundert da Rion Johnson den siebten Teil ja offen kundig nicht mal gesehen hat und einen Film nur darauf aufzubauen das der Zuschauer überrascht wird ergibt eben nicht unbedingt eine gute Handlung. Schlussendlich sehe ich es wie Mark Hamill, der Luke aus Star Wars 7-9 ist nicht mein Luke und die Filme gehören auch für mich nicht zur originalen Handlung dazu.


----------



## Karotte81 (18. Dezember 2019)

MiezeMatze schrieb:


> Scheiß Handlung...
> Null Sinn...
> Scheiß Schauspiel(er)...
> Null Dramaturgie...
> ...



Du weißt doch, SW Fans fressen gerne alles  

Für mich auch komplett unverständlich, allein diese lächerliche Hauptdarstellerin ist einfach nur ein kompletter Fail. Aber naja, heutzutage muss ja alles mit Frauen besetzt sein, damit keine von denen metoo schreit. Und bevor jmd fragt, das Grundproblem war nicht unbedingt dass sie eine Frau war, sondern dass dies einfach unrealistisch umgesetzt wurde. Bspw. dass sie in EP 7 nach kurzer Zeit direkt nen "dunklen" Jedi Meister besiegt hat, wo ich mich frage, woher, warum ... wieso kann sie das übrhaupt? Völlig unglaubwürdig. Passt auch in unzähligen anderen Filmen nicht, ich sag nur Miss Johansson als Superheldin ... naja, hauptsache sie schaut gut aus). Dann diese alten Stars da reinquetschen, lasst Harrison Ford bitte in Ruhe altern ... oder den Hamill. Wirkt einfach billig, hauptsache sie sind drin, ob es Sinn ergibt, steht auf nem anderen Blatt. 

Und überhaupt diese massive Kommerzausschlachtung dieser Franchise, da würde ich als Fan das kalte Kotzen kriegen. Sicher ging es früher auch um Geld, aber man wollte auch eine tolle Geschichte erzählen. Heute will man toll viel Geld verdienen und klatscht irgendeine Story dran, dazu Darsteller die nach Marketinggründen ausgewählt werden.

Das ist genau so wie Walking Dead. Hauptsache weiter ausschlachten.


----------



## Govego (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich empfinde Episode 7 als total überhypt. Naja, man bekommt nach Jahren einen neuen Star ars Film. Klar, dass man sich dann auch mit wenig zufrieden gibt.
Ernsthaft: Ein Anfänger Jedi kommt mit einem älteren und sehr bekanntem Schauspieler auf eine Weltraumbasis, die Planeten zerstören kann. Auf dieser Weltraumbasis stirbt der ältere Schauspieler. Alle schaffen es zu fliehen und die Basis wird am Ende zerstört. An was erinnert mich das nochmal? Ach ja, Episode 4. Episode 7 ist der gleiche Film wie Episode 4 nur in einem neunem Gewand - sehr kreativ. Was daran jetzt so toll gewesen sein soll, mir etwas altes neu zu verkaufen, indem man die Verpackung ändert, bleibt mir ein Rätsel. ich meine, der Film war ein Kassenschlager


----------



## Quake2008 (18. Dezember 2019)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, SW Fans fressen gerne alles
> 
> Für mich auch komplett unverständlich, allein diese lächerliche Hauptdarstellerin ist einfach nur ein kompletter Fail. Aber naja, heutzutage muss ja alles mit Frauen besetzt sein, damit keine von denen metoo schreit. Und bevor jmd fragt, das Grundproblem war nicht unbedingt dass sie eine Frau war, sondern dass dies einfach unrealistisch umgesetzt wurde. Bspw. dass sie in EP 7 nach kurzer Zeit direkt nen "dunklen" Jedi Meister besiegt hat, wo ich mich frage, woher, warum ... wieso kann sie das übrhaupt? Völlig unglaubwürdig. Passt auch in unzähligen anderen Filmen nicht, ich sag nur Miss Johansson als Superheldin ... naja, hauptsache sie schaut gut aus). Dann diese alten Stars da reinquetschen, lasst Harrison Ford bitte in Ruhe altern ... oder den Hamill. Wirkt einfach billig, hauptsache sie sind drin, ob es Sinn ergibt, steht auf nem anderen Blatt.
> 
> ...





Das darf man dem Christian Lindner von der FDP nicht erzählen, dass der unkontrollierte Kapitalismus nur S c h e i ß e hervor bringt in allen Bereichen. 

Heute wird alles Design um das maximal mögliche an Geld zu verdienen, was total unlogisch ist, wir sollten Dinge erschaffen, weil wir Bock drauf haben und es uns weiter bringt.

Gewinnmaximeriung macht uns nur die Dinge Kaputt die wir lieben. ....

Music ist schrott,
Filme auch  

und Gaming ist auch kurz davor.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2019)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Music ist schrott,
> Filme auch
> 
> und Gaming ist auch kurz davor.


Das sollte man schon differenzierter angehen. Dann stellt man auch fest das dem nicht so ist.

Topic: Ich ignoriere sämtliche Spoilerartikel und Beiträge im Netz.
Plätze habe ich gestern Abend reserviert für nächsten Montag.
Und da waren schon einige Plätze belegt.
Gut das ich heute nicht in die Premiere gehe.


----------



## Lexx (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich frag mich, was ihr Leute alles erwartet habt:

die ultimative Jedi-Offenbahrung?
die spirituell-kinematische Ertleuchtung?
die Wiedergeburt des Messias?
den unendlichen Star-Wars-Orgasmus?
den Greta-Moment der Film-Geschichte?

Ich werde zu alt für euren misogynen, 
niederträchtigen, unreflektierten Nörgel-Scheiss.

Und erfreue mich an schlichter, oberflächlicher, aber trotzdem 
verdammt gut gemachter Pantoffel-Kino-Unterhaltung.
(für viele Jahre und Wiederholungen.)


----------



## azzih (18. Dezember 2019)

Fand die neuen Filme nicht wirklich gut, aber vielleicht kuck ich mir den mal an in den Feiertagen.

Was mich halt immer stört: Star Wars hat so ein grossen Kosmos, mit Charakteren, Hintergrundgeschichten, Historie, Fan Fiction etc.  Sprich man hat viele Möglichkeiten coole und interessante Geschichten zu erzählen. Aber die neuen Filme schaffen es gerade  mal ein schlechterer Neuaufguss der alten Saga zu sein ohne wirklich was Neues beizutragen. Irgendwie fehlt die Grundidee der neuen Filme was sie überhaupt für eine Story erzählen wollen. Find ich halt sehr schade und vermeidbar bei den Möglichkeiten.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2019)

Das Problem ist doch: 

kommt was ganz neues, ist es ein Bruch mit dem Alten  = dann wird rumgemeckert (gabs bei Star Trek ja auch Diskussionen).
Ähnelt es zu sehr dem Alten = Neuaufguss, dann wird auch rumgemeckert.

Egal wie sie es machen... wenn man rummeckern und kritisieren will findet man immer was.

Deswegen sehe ich das nicht mehr ganz so kritisch.


----------



## Mahoy (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich war zu sehr damit beschäftigt, "The Mandalorian" zu schauen, daher muss ich nachfragen ... Was ist denn diese seltsame Episode 9, von der jetzt überall die Rede ist? Hat die was mit Star Wars zu tun?  

Mal wieder ernsthaft: Ich finde, man macht es sich zu einfach, die Unzufriedenheit vieler Fans mit der jüngsten Trilogie auf den Konflikt von Neu und Alt zu reduzieren. In meinem Umfeld kommen als Hauptkritikpunkte eher die handwerklichen Schwächen zur Sprache: Das miserable Pacing der Filme, die verquaste Handlung, die langweiligen bis lächerlichen Charaktere, die zig Unstimmigkeiten und dass es weder gelingt eine eigene Epik zu entwickeln, noch auch nur ansatzweise stimmig an die damalige anzuschließen. Ganz zu schweigen vom selbst für Popcorn-Kino-Verhältnisse überbordenden Downdumbing.

Ich bin auch nicht damit einverstanden, wenn die Kritik darauf reduziert wird, dass ein paar Spinner nicht damit klar kommen, dass heutige designierte Blockbuster Filme ebenso politisch korrekt sind wie sie es schon immer waren - nur dass heute stärker polarisiert wird.
Ganz ehrlich, mir wäre es komplett gleichgütlig, wenn sämtliche neuen Charaktere weibliche, farbige, homosexuelle Veganer wären (rund zwei Drittel meines Bekanntenkreises weisen mindestens eines dieser Merkmale auf), so lange es nicht überwiegend solche farblosen und unglaubwürdigen Witzfiguren sind wie jene, die man mir seit Episode 7 vorsetzt.

Dies gesagt, ich hatte damals auch mit den Episoden 1 bis 3 so meine WTF?-Momente, aber diese waren punktuell. Unter all dem - aus meiner Sicht - überflüssigen Ballast wurde eine komplexe, aber nicht überfrachtete Geschichte erzählt, es gab interessante neue Charaktere und die bekannten Charaktere wurden ihn ihrer jüngeren Version mindestens ausreichend stimmig dargestellt.

Das alles finde ich in der aktuellen Trilogie nicht und ich bezweifle stark, dass Episode 9 irgend etwas herausreißt, wenn sogar die wohlwollenden Reviewer eher verhaltene Begeisterung an den Tag legen. Und selbst wenn Episode 9 der Star-Wars-Äquivalent eines allseitigen multiplen Fan-Orgasmus wäre, würde sie doch auf Episode 7 und 8 basieren und wäre somit allenfalls ein Schwergewicht auf tönernen Füßen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2019)

Wie gesagt (geschrieben) , wenn man sich einzelne Kritikpunkte rauspicken will,  dann findet man immer was...



Mahoy schrieb:


> Unter all dem - aus meiner Sicht - überflüssigen Ballast wurde eine komplexe, aber nicht überfrachtete Geschichte erzählt, es gab interessante neue Charaktere und die bekannten Charaktere wurden ihn ihrer jüngeren Version mindestens ausreichend stimmig dargestellt.


Ja. Besonders solche vielschichtigen Charaktere wie Jar Jar Binks.



> Das alles finde ich in der aktuellen Trilogie nicht und ich bezweifle stark, dass Episode 9 irgend etwas herausreißt, wenn sogar die wohlwollenden Reviewer eher verhaltene Begeisterung an den Tag legen.


Mir ist das sowas von egal was andere bisher davon halten. Das glaubst du gar nicht.



> Und selbst wenn Episode 9 der Star-Wars-Äquivalent eines allseitigen multiplen Fan-Orgasmus wäre, würde sie doch auf Episode 7 und 8 basieren und wäre somit allenfalls ein Schwergewicht auf tönernen Füßen.


Auf was soll er denn sonst basieren?


----------



## BojackHorseman (18. Dezember 2019)

Star Wars kann man sich zur Zeit nur mit Baby Yoda anschauen.

Generell würde ich auf die Kritiken gar nichts geben, die waren nämlich zu Episode 7 und 8 weitaus positiver, als wie sie am Ende bei den Zuschauern aufgenommen wurden. Die haben nämlich schnell in 7 ein Remake von 4 und in 8 eine grauenvolle, dysfunktionale Mutation all dessen gesehen, für was Star Wars mal stand.


----------



## HardlineAMD (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich mache mir am Samstag Abend selber ein Bild davon, wie gut oder schlecht oder sonstwas Episode IX denn nun geworden ist. Hoffentlich haben sie das 3D genauso gut integriert wie bei den Vorgängern.


----------



## Cosmas (19. Dezember 2019)

Selbst ein Bild machen hilt immer uingemein, aber es gibt halt auch so Leute und Kritiker, die kann man sich durchaus geben, da diese eigentlich immer recht unaufgeregt und möglichst objektiv, soweit dfas subjektiv möglich ist, an die Sache heran gehen.

Daher kann ich da z.Bsp. den Kanal von "Cinema Strikes Back" empfehlen (Ex Filmfabrik), der hat sich gerade erst dazu geäussert und eben auch vieles vom bereits gesagten, findet sich auch da wieder... seine Wertung: 6/10, einfach mal anschaun, die 10Minuten kann man sich geben.


----------



## Rollora (19. Dezember 2019)

Film war ok. Klasse inszeniert aber Story und Charakterentwicklung eher... naja. Auch die "Überraschungen" eher vorhersehbar.
Aber wesentlich besser als Teil 8


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Dezember 2019)

Achtung Rant/meine Meinung: 

JJ Abrams hat es echt geschafft nicht nur alles was man an TLJ rückgänging machen konnte rückgängig zu machen sondern auch noch die komplette PT und OT zu nuken, dafür respekt sowas muss man erstmal bringen  
War mit 5 Freunden + Anhängsel da und keinem hat es gefallen. Wenn man einfach das Gehirn ausschalten möchte und irgend ein geflimmer auf sich einprasseln lassen will taugt der Film (mehr aber auch nicht). 
Eine Nostalgiebombe ohne Sinn und Verstand. 
Ohne viel Spoiler hab ich auszusetzen: Hetzt durch die Handlung, Plot entwertet fast vollständig die Prequels/Originale, TLJ zeug wird gefixt nur um noch größere Logiklöcher zu reißen (die dann von irgend einem armen Autoren in einem Buch dass vlt. 1% der Zuschauer lesen wird erklärt werden....) und vor allem nutzt man das Potential der Schauspieler nicht einmal im Ansatz aus.
Ich weis noch nicht ob ich diesen Film oder TLJ schlechter finde. /Rant 

Da lese ich lieber zum 3. mal die Thrawn Trilogie.

Edit2: Wir waren mit Dauerkarte da, mit der kann man nicht vorbestellen aber wir haben uns gedacht wir probieren es mal. Das Kino war halb leer. Ich war in der Mitternachtsvorstellung von TLJ im Selben Kinosaal und damals haben Leute auf der Treppe gesessen.


----------



## Rollora (19. Dezember 2019)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Achtung Rant/meine Meinung:
> 
> JJ Abrams hat es echt geschafft nicht nur alles was man an TLJ rückgänging machen konnte rückgängig zu machen sondern auch noch die komplette PT und OT zu nuken, dafür respekt sowas muss man erstmal bringen


GOTT sei Dank!
Die eingeführten Änderungen waren eine Katastrophe. Erstens hat JJ die Drehbücher von 7-9 schon vorgeschrieben gehabt und Jonson hatte ganz offenbar bei EP8 einen eigenen Dickkopf gehabt und alles umgeschrieben - sehr zum Missfallen aller Schauspieler und JJ, vor Allem aber etwa Mark Hamill. Katastrophaler, DUMMER Film. Bomben im Weltraum.... aja Gravitation.

Eines der schlimmsten Dinge in EP8 - neben der Story und den Charakteren - war aber, dass die Rebellen eine Waffe entwickelt haben,  die eigentlich unaufhaltbar ist und mit der man ohne Aufwand JEDE Schlacht gewinnt. Gut, dass JJ Abrams das völlig ignoriert, 90% der Episode 9 wär sonst einfach ein Autowin für die Rebellen gewesen.
Klar, die Story war dünn, aber wenigstens nicht so ein BS wie Teil 8. Was hat eigentlich diese künstliche Liebesgeschichte und die Abenteuer von Finn für einen Zweck gehabt?

Was hat Johnson eingeführt, das so toll war?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (19. Dezember 2019)

Johnson hat garnichts eingeführt was Toll war. Vlt. hast du mich falsch verstanden mir geht es darum, dass der Film die originale 1-6 imho vollkommen ad absurdum führt.
Edit: jep hört sich echt so an als meinte ich das ungeschehenmachen von TLJ währe was schlechtes gewesen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur sagen, dass er über das Ziel hinaus geschossen ist und auch noch die Prequels und Originale völlig sinnlos macht.


----------



## Rollora (19. Dezember 2019)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Johnson hat garnichts eingeführt was Toll war. Vlt. hast du mich falsch verstanden mir geht es darum, dass der Film die originale 1-6 imho vollkommen ad absurdum führt.
> Edit: jep hört sich echt so an als meinte ich das ungeschehenmachen von TLJ währe was schlechtes gewesen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur sagen, dass er über das Ziel hinaus geschossen ist und auch noch die Prequels und Originale völlig sinnlos macht.


Ach sorry, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Dezember 2019)

Govego schrieb:


> Ich empfinde Episode 7 als total überhypt. Naja, man bekommt nach Jahren einen neuen Star ars Film. Klar, dass man sich dann auch mit wenig zufrieden gibt.
> Ernsthaft: Ein Anfänger Jedi kommt mit einem älteren und sehr bekanntem Schauspieler auf eine Weltraumbasis, die Planeten zerstören kann. Auf dieser Weltraumbasis stirbt der ältere Schauspieler. Alle schaffen es zu fliehen und die Basis wird am Ende zerstört. An was erinnert mich das nochmal? Ach ja, Episode 4. Episode 7 ist der gleiche Film wie Episode 4 nur in einem neunem Gewand - sehr kreativ. Was daran jetzt so toll gewesen sein soll, mir etwas altes neu zu verkaufen, indem man die Verpackung ändert, bleibt mir ein Rätsel. ich meine, der Film war ein Kassenschlager



In Eine neue Hoffnung war der Jüngling die meiste Zeit mit familiären Problemen beschäftigt und hat bestenfalls mal eine gute Fluchtidee beigesteuert oder ein paar Stormtrooper beschäftigt. Nichts, was für einen Anfänger unplausibel wäre, während nahezu alle Entscheidungen und Aktionen mit weiter reichenden Konsequenzen in der Hand von Obi Wan oder Han lagen. Nur ganz zum Schluss und ein einziges Mal hat Luke als zweiter nach einem gescheiterten Anlauf mit maximaler Konzentration auf seine untrainierten Fähigkeiten, Rückgriffe auf seine Kindheitshobbys und viel Glück etwas zur Zerstörung der Waffe beigetragen. Und das war bewusst als "magischer" Höhepunkt des Films inszeniert, der sich nicht vollkommen logisch aus dem Zuschauer bekannten Informationen ergeben durfte, sonst wäre die Spannung dahin gewesen.




RyzA schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch:
> 
> kommt was ganz neues, ist es ein Bruch mit dem Alten  = dann wird rumgemeckert (gabs bei Star Trek ja auch Diskussionen).
> Ähnelt es zu sehr dem Alten = Neuaufguss, dann wird auch rumgemeckert.
> ...



Es gibt immer dann gemecker, wenn die Story alt und vorhersehbar ist, weil dadurch der Film langweilig wird und keinen Mehrwert über die bereits bestehenden hinaus bringt. Und es wird gemeckert, wenn das Setting und die Regeln des Unversums geändert, also der geliebte, das Franchise definierende Rahmen verunstaltet wird. Niemand ist Fan von Episode 4/5/6 wegen der genialen Handlung, schon zum Erscheinen lebten die Filme von ihrer Gestaltung, während das aus anderen Filmen übernommen "Märchen" im Weltall kritisiert wurde. Leider übernehmen die neuen Filme vor allem Fragmente der schlechten Story, ersetzen aber den beliebten Stil durch etwas neues.




RyzA schrieb:


> Wie gesagt (geschrieben) , wenn man sich einzelne Kritikpunkte rauspicken will,  dann findet man immer was...
> 
> 
> Ja. Besonders solche vielschichtigen Charaktere wie Jar Jar Binks.



Ich fand Jar Jar auch nervig und fehlplatziert, aber gerade wegen seiner widersprüchlichen Integration in die Story ist er einer der vielschichtigsten Star-Wars-Charaktere überhaupt. Verstoßen von seinem eigenen Volk, hochrangiger Diplomat im Namen eines anderen, Clown für die Kinder, loyaler Unterstützer der Herrscherin, in jeder Hinsicht unfähig, in jeder Hinsicht engagiert und in jeder Hinsicht emotional. Allein die Frage "wie konnte so einer so lange überleben?" könnte ganze Bücher füllen, so komplex ist der Charakter.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich fand Jar Jar auch nervig und fehlplatziert, aber gerade wegen seiner widersprüchlichen Integration in die Story ist er einer der vielschichtigsten Star-Wars-Charaktere überhaupt. Verstoßen von seinem eigenen Volk, hochrangiger Diplomat im Namen eines anderen, Clown für die Kinder, loyaler Unterstützer der Herrscherin, in jeder Hinsicht unfähig, in jeder Hinsicht engagiert und in jeder Hinsicht emotional. Allein die Frage "wie konnte so einer so lange überleben?" könnte ganze Bücher füllen, so komplex ist der Charakter.


Mir ist kein anderer eingefallen und ich musste unbedingt wenigstens ein Argument schreiben.
Gut das du dieses nur eine "Argument" hiermit entkräftet hast.

Jar Jar Binks mag ich persönlich.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Dezember 2019)

Eigentlich hättest du beinahe jeden anderen nehmen können. 
Leia, Palpatine, Yoda, Padme, Jabba, Chewie sowieso*, R2*, C3, Maul, Dooku – es gibt zwar viele Rollen, die ihre Gegenüber täuschen und/oder eine lange Geschichte und komplexe Pläne haben. Aber beinahe alle sind eindimensionale Klischeefiguren, die eine bestimmten Stereotyp entsprechen und außer Luke, Anakin, Han und Obi Wan macht niemand eine Charakterentwicklung durch. Außer Jar Jar, nur dass dessen erster großer Umschung vor Episode 1 und der zweite (kurz, sehr kurz ) nach Episode III stattfindet, sodass man in den Filmen nur die inneren Widersprüche des Charakters mitbekommt. Das macht ihn den Augen vieler, auch meiner, eher störend, aber eben komplexer als nahezu alle anderen.

*: Bei den kein deutsch/englisch sprechenden Rollen kann man natürlich nur schwer sagen, ob sie eindimensional sind oder nur eindimensional dargestellt werden.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2019)

Palpatine macht auch eine Charakterentwicklung durch. 

Edit: Oder er versteckt einfach nur geschickt seine andere Seite.


----------



## ThrawnGAdm (19. Dezember 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Bomben im Weltraum.... aja Gravitation.



Ich habe Episode 8 noch nicht gesehen, aber wieso werden immer wieder "Bomben im Weltraum" als Kritik für den Film, bzw blöde Idee von Johnson angebracht?

Bomben im Weltraum gibt es in Star Wars doch schon lange:
In Episode 5 wurde der Millenium Falke in seinem Asteroidenversteck von Tie-Bombern bombadiert und im Spiel Tie-Fighter wurden Raumstationen bombadiert. Auch dort ist dies nicht wirklich mit Gravitation zu erklären, bzw. die Bomben müssten sehr, sehr, sehr viel langsamer als dargestellt fallen...

Vor allem, als ob auch nur irgendwas daran, wie sich in Star Wars etwas im Weltraum bewegt, auch nur ansatzweise realistisch wäre.


----------



## Rollora (19. Dezember 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich fand Jar Jar auch nervig und fehlplatziert, aber gerade wegen seiner widersprüchlichen Integration in die Story ist er einer der vielschichtigsten Star-Wars-Charaktere überhaupt. Verstoßen von seinem eigenen Volk, hochrangiger Diplomat im Namen eines anderen, Clown für die Kinder, loyaler Unterstützer der Herrscherin, in jeder Hinsicht unfähig, in jeder Hinsicht engagiert und in jeder Hinsicht emotional. Allein die Frage "wie konnte so einer so lange überleben?" könnte ganze Bücher füllen, so komplex ist der Charakter.



An Episode 1 hat mich viel mehr gestört, dass Anakin total nervig war. Kinder in Filmen müssen aber nicht immer nerven, auch Stranger Things und "IT" haben das kürzlich gezeigt. Einfach schlecht und kindisch geschrieben.

Jar Jar mochte ich eigentlich. Ein liebevoller aber in jeglicher hinsicht tollpatschiger Charakter, der stets Glück im Unglück hat. Ich hab damals sogar ein kleines Spiel mit dem Arbeitstitel "Jar Jar Binks Adventure" entwickelt. War nur point and click (und es wurde nie fertig), aber die Idee durch die vielen Interaktionen die immer in Slapstick enden ein paar Abenteuer zu durchleben mag ich selbst heute noch. Leider fehlt mir momentan die Zeit aber ich möchte es mal fertig stellen. Und sei es nur für meine Kinder


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2019)

ThrawnGAdm schrieb:


> Vor allem, als ob auch nur irgendwas daran, wie sich in Star Wars etwas im Weltraum bewegt, auch nur ansatzweise realistisch wäre.


Star Wars hatte auch noch nie den Anspruch realistisch zu sein.
Und ist auch mehr Fantasy als Fiction oder Science.
Ein modernes Weltraum-Märchen.


----------



## compisucher (19. Dezember 2019)

ThrawnGAdm schrieb:


> Ich habe Episode 8 noch nicht gesehen, aber wieso werden immer wieder "Bomben im Weltraum" als Kritik für den Film, bzw blöde Idee von Johnson angebracht?
> 
> Bomben im Weltraum gibt es in Star Wars doch schon lange:
> In Episode 5 wurde der Millenium Falke in seinem Asteroidenversteck von Tie-Bombern bombadiert und im Spiel Tie-Fighter wurden Raumstationen bombadiert. Auch dort ist dies nicht wirklich mit Gravitation zu erklären, bzw. die Bomben müssten sehr, sehr, sehr viel langsamer als dargestellt fallen...
> ...



Eventuell weil es hier eine krasse Ausprägung gab.
Die von dir zitierte Szene könnte man noch als gelenkte Ionenbomben interpretieren und im Spiel war es doch so, dass die Bomben, einmal ausgeklinkt, schnurgerade ins Ziel flogen = halbwegs realistisches "Gefühl".

Freifallbomben, die dann noch sichtbar den Effekten von Luftwiderstand und Anziehungskraft ausgesetzt sind, erachtete selbst mein 8jähriger Enkel als unrealistisch an... 

In Bezug auf Realität gibt es m. E. eh nur sehr wenige Filme, die auch nur ansatzweise den (heutigen) Wissensstand der Astrophysik korrekt umsetzen.

Auch z. B. 2001 - Odyssee im Weltraum hat es primär nicht wirklich mit der korrekten Schattendarstellung.
Nach heutigem Kenntnisstand müsste das Raumschiff vom Jupiter und nicht von der Sonne beleuchtet werden - die ist nämlich viel zu weit weg und das Albedo vom Jupiter in Relation dazu ungleich größer.


PS: War schon im Film = Klasse


----------



## rum (19. Dezember 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin fest davon überzeugt dass selbst wenn Episode 9 der beste Film der Menschheitsgeschichte wäre er trotzdem zerrissen würde. Das ist das Schicksal von Nachfolgefilmen großer Klassiker. Genauso gibt es immer auch Fans die selbst den letzten Mist als Offenbarung feiern würden - gleiches Schicksal.
> 
> Ich gehs mir am Samstagmittag ansehen und erwarte ganz simpel zwei Stunden gute Unterhaltung als zwar nicht-SW-Fan aber doch sagen wir mal "Interessierter". Als Kind hats mich schon voll geflasht dass der große böse schwarze (vor dem ich echt Angst hatte^^) auf einmal der Vater des Helden ist.
> Da offenbar ziemlich sicher ist (seit Monaten) dass der andere Böse mit Kapuzenpulli wieder mitmacht freu ich mich schon drauf. Mit Mitte 30 hält sich zwar die Angst jetzt eher in Grenzen aber es wird bestimmt trotzdem nett. Ob die Kritiker dem jetzt 30% oder 55% oder 150% oder -300% geben ist mir dabei völlig Latte.



Jo. Des Imperators Fiesness und die Lache - da freue ich mich auch schon drauf.
Ich werd ihn mir auch ansehen und werde ebenfalls mit der Erwartung rangehen: einfach mal 2h Unterhalten lassen.
Meinungen anderer Personen zum selben Thema sind ja eh immer zwiespältig: niemand ist wie die anderen; der eine gibt dem Film 30% und der andere 150% ... tjoa


----------



## DarkWing13 (19. Dezember 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...
> Da ist für einen nicht-Fan so viel Unsinn drin dass es stellenweise wehtut (ganz ehrlich, als Kylo seinen Helm abgenommen hatte musste ich im Kino fast laut lachen).
> ...
> .



Zustimmung!
Ich mag Adam Driver als (guten) Schauspieler, aber in Star Wars hätte er seinen Helm einfach von Anfang bis Ende aufbehalten sollen, ala Mandalorian...als "Bösewicht" war er einfach eine Fehlbesetzung in der Triologie...wie viele Andere übrigens auch... 

mfg



Nosi schrieb:


> Auch ein Universum mit Weltraumzauberern kann sich an die ein oder andere Regel halten.
> 
> Für mich hat Abrahms Starwars bereits längst gekillt. Wie man auf die Idee kommen kann der würde irgendwas retten!? Naja.
> Allerdings hatte ich auch nicht geglaubt Epi 8 könnte noch schlimmer werden, haha. Aber da war es sowieso schon zu spät



Wie "Star Trek" ja auch...

Das "Sci" im "Sci-Fi", sollte wenigstens ansatzweise dem geschaffenen Universum entsprechen, und nicht von einem unwissenden Jar Jar Abrahms ad-absurdum geführt werden. 
Wo im 22. Jh. die Technologie plötzlich weiter entwickelt ist, als im 24. Jh. , so dass Beamen bei Warp, Photonen-Torpedos die Lichtjahre weit fliegen, und Warp-Geschwindigkeiten jenseits aller Vorstellungskraft (um nur ein paar Punkte zu nennen) nur noch lächerlich sind.

mfg



Quake2008 schrieb:


> Das darf man dem Christian Lindner von der FDP nicht erzählen, dass der unkontrollierte Kapitalismus nur S c h e i ß e hervor bringt in allen Bereichen.
> 
> Heute wird alles Design um das maximal mögliche an Geld zu verdienen, was total unlogisch ist, wir sollten Dinge erschaffen, weil wir Bock drauf haben und es uns weiter bringt.
> 
> ...



Einfach bei allem auch mal abseits des "Mainstreams" reinschauen/-hören... 
Wer bei YT das neueste Video von Missy T. Swift einfach anklickt, weil es bereits  500 Millionen auch getan haben, wird wohl nie Zeit für etwas anderes finden... 

mfg



Rollora schrieb:


> GOTT sei Dank!
> Die eingeführten Änderungen waren eine Katastrophe. Erstens hat JJ die Drehbücher von 7-9 schon vorgeschrieben gehabt und Jonson hatte ganz offenbar bei EP8 einen eigenen Dickkopf gehabt und alles umgeschrieben - sehr zum Missfallen aller Schauspieler und JJ, vor Allem aber etwa Mark Hamill. Katastrophaler, DUMMER Film. Bomben im Weltraum.... aja Gravitation.
> 
> Eines der schlimmsten Dinge in EP8 - neben der Story und den Charakteren - war aber, dass die Rebellen eine Waffe entwickelt haben,  die eigentlich unaufhaltbar ist und mit der man ohne Aufwand JEDE Schlacht gewinnt. Gut, dass JJ Abrams das völlig ignoriert, 90% der Episode 9 wär sonst einfach ein Autowin für die Rebellen gewesen.
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen, die tagelange "Verfolgungsjagd" mit einer riesigen Flotte von Sternenzerstörern, incl. hunderter überlichtschneller Beiboote, bei der in der gesamten Flotte keiner auf Idee kommt, mal eben die halbe Flotte einen kleinen "Ü-Licht-Hüpfer" machen zu lassen, und sich so vor die Rebellen zu setzen...in anderen Filmen wurde der Hyperraum, ja schon öfters "kilometergenau" verlassen...  

Wenn die "Dramaturgie" über die Logik und den gesunden Menschenverstand gestellt wird, darf man sich nicht wundern, dass dann sowas wie Ep. 8 herauskommt... 

mfg


----------



## Mahoy (19. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja. Besonders solche vielschichtigen Charaktere wie Jar Jar Binks.



Ausgestoßener, superheftig General und schließlich Botschafter, der aus lauter Gutherzigkeit dabei hilft, die Republik an Palpatine zu verkaufen - wie vielschichtig soll's denn noch werden?  

Dass er außerdem ziemlich genervt hat, kann man nicht bestreiten, aber immerhin hat er sich diese Aufgabe nur mit dem jungen Anakin geteilt. In Episode 7 bis 9 ist man schneller fertig, wenn man die neuen Charaktere aufzählt, die *nicht* nerven (oder uninteressant bis belanglos sind).



> Auf was soll er denn sonst basieren?



Genau das ist doch der Punkt: Episode 7 und 8 sind Müll, daher hätte es die Sequel-Trilogie auch nicht gerettet, wenn Episode 9 der beste Film aller Zeiten wäre. Die Saga ist gegen die Wand gefahren und nur ein kompletter Relaunch ab Episode 7 könnte sie noch retten.

Ich schätze es zwar, wenn aufmerksame Zuschauer registrieren, dass Episode 8 noch ein ganzes Stück schlimmer war als Episode 7, aber nachdem ich bereits von Abrams mit dem Kopf voran in die Jauchegrube gestoßen wurde, stört es mich auch nicht mehr allzu sehr, wenn Johnson noch mal reinpinkelt, während ich gerade herausklettere. Mehr stinken kann es nicht.



RyzA schrieb:


> Star Wars hatte auch noch nie den Anspruch realistisch zu sein.



Nein, aber es war über weite Strecken plausibel und die Stellen, die es nicht waren, hatten keine entscheidenden Auswirkungen auf die Handlung.



> Und ist auch mehr Fantasy als Fiction oder Science.
> Ein modernes Weltraum-Märchen.



Auch Fantasy und Märchen sind jedoch in sich konsistent; sprich, sie halten ihr eigenes Regelsystem ein. Wenn der "Herr der Ringe" fortgesetzt würde und Sauron plötzlich ein Milchreisbubi, die Uruk-hai Witzfiguren und Aragorn ein Lackaffe wären und der Eine Ring seinen Träger nicht mehr korrumpiert und unsichtbar macht, sondern neuerdings für warme Füße und geregelten Stuhlgang sorgt, würde man ja auch stutzig werden.


----------



## RyzA (19. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ausgestoßener, superheftig General und schließlich Botschafter, der aus lauter Gutherzigkeit dabei hilft, die Republik an Palpatine zu verkaufen - wie vielschichtig soll's denn noch werden?


Ja ok, das war ein blödes Beispiel.




> Auch Fantasy und Märchen sind jedoch in sich konsistent; sprich, sie halten ihr eigenes Regelsystem ein. Wenn der "Herr der Ringe" fortgesetzt würde und Sauron plötzlich ein Milchreisbubi, die Uruk-hai Witzfiguren und Aragorn ein Lackaffe wären und der Eine Ring seinen Träger nicht mehr korrumpiert und unsichtbar macht, sondern neuerdings für warme Füße und geregelten Stuhlgang sorgt, würde man ja auch stutzig werden.


So gesehen hast du Recht.


----------



## ThrawnGAdm (19. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Star Wars hatte auch noch nie den Anspruch realistisch zu sein.
> Und ist auch mehr Fantasy als Fiction oder Science.
> Ein modernes Weltraum-Märchen.



Eben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Palpatine macht auch eine Charakterentwicklung durch.
> 
> Edit: Oder er versteckt einfach nur geschickt seine andere Seite.



Geschickt? Ich gebe zu, dass der Name geholfen hat, aber mich hat er in Episode 1 keine fünf Minuten hinter's Licht geführt und das er im Hintergrund schon fleißig an seinem Imperium schmiedete und Siths herangzog, wurde dann auch zunehmend klarer. Der einzige Umschwung, den ich gemerkt habe, war kurz vor dem Ende von Episode VI, als er nicht mehr kühl planend vorgeht, sondern seine Lust am Töten an Luke auslässt. (Und dafür prompt selbst mit dem Tod seiner selbst und in direkter Folge der zuvor gezeigten Arroganz auch seines Imperiums bestraft wird.)




ThrawnGAdm schrieb:


> Ich habe Episode 8 noch nicht gesehen, aber wieso werden immer wieder "Bomben im Weltraum" als Kritik für den Film, bzw blöde Idee von Johnson angebracht?
> 
> Bomben im Weltraum gibt es in Star Wars doch schon lange:
> In Episode 5 wurde der Millenium Falke in seinem Asteroidenversteck von Tie-Bombern bombadiert und im Spiel Tie-Fighter wurden Raumstationen bombadiert. Auch dort ist dies nicht wirklich mit Gravitation zu erklären, bzw. die Bomben müssten sehr, sehr, sehr viel langsamer als dargestellt fallen...
> ...



Der Asteroid hat eigene Gravitation, sonst hätte der Millienium Falcon dort auch gar nicht landen können und wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, gab es sogar eine für menschliche Atmung ausreichend dichte Atmosphäre, was ebenfalls Gravitation erfordert. Die Stärke ist insgesamt zwar grandios übertrieben und entspricht eher einem kleinen Planeten, aber zumindest ist die ganze Sequenz in sich schlüssig, einschließlich der Freifallbomben. Deren Einsatz im freien Weltraum findet, wie schon erwähnt wurde, ebenfalls korrekt mit geradlinigen Bahnen statt.




Rollora schrieb:


> An Episode 1 hat mich viel mehr gestört, dass Anakin total nervig war. Kinder in Filmen müssen aber nicht immer nerven, auch Stranger Things und "IT" haben das kürzlich gezeigt. Einfach schlecht und kindisch geschrieben.
> 
> Jar Jar mochte ich eigentlich. Ein liebevoller aber in jeglicher hinsicht tollpatschiger Charakter, der stets Glück im Unglück hat. Ich hab damals sogar ein kleines Spiel mit dem Arbeitstitel "Jar Jar Binks Adventure" entwickelt. War nur point and click (und es wurde nie fertig), aber die Idee durch die vielen Interaktionen die immer in Slapstick enden ein paar Abenteuer zu durchleben mag ich selbst heute noch. Leider fehlt mir momentan die Zeit aber ich möchte es mal fertig stellen. Und sei es nur für meine Kinder



Ich kann mir zwar die Steuerung nicht vorstellen, aber die Idee klingt unterhaltsam. Und auch beim ersten Absatz stimme ich dir zu: Der Verzicht auf Anakin hätte Episode 1-3 deutlich stärker verbessert als der Verzicht auf Jar Jar.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Geschickt? Ich gebe zu, dass der Name geholfen hat, aber mich hat er in Episode 1 keine fünf Minuten hinter's Licht geführt und das er im Hintergrund schon fleißig an seinem Imperium schmiedete und Siths herangzog, wurde dann auch zunehmend klarer. Der einzige Umschwung, den ich gemerkt habe, war kurz vor dem Ende von Episode VI, als er nicht mehr kühl planend vorgeht, sondern seine Lust am Töten an Luke auslässt. (Und dafür prompt selbst mit dem Tod seiner selbst und in direkter Folge der zuvor gezeigten Arroganz auch seines Imperiums bestraft wird.)


Naja, als Zuschauer wusste man ja schon vorher wer er ist. Aber es hat 3 Filme gebraucht bis die es im Film gemerkt haben.



> Und auch beim ersten Absatz stimme ich dir zu: Der Verzicht auf Anakin hätte Episode 1-3 deutlich stärker verbessert als der Verzicht auf Jar Jar.


Wäre nur schwer gewesen so ganz ohne Anakin. Das sich ja die Geschichte u.a. um seine Entwicklung zu Darth Vader dreht.

Und die Schausspielerleistungen, gerade von Hayden Christensen, fand ich persönlich nicht so schlimm wie immer wieder behauptet wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2019)

Erste Reaktion von Vader himself gibts auch schon:
YouTube


----------



## Mahoy (20. Dezember 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Erste Reaktion von Vader himself gibts auch schon:
> YouTube



Viel zu wahr und zu traurig, um lustig zu sein.


----------



## sandworm (21. Dezember 2019)

Nooooooooo!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tim5nU3DwIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sandworm (21. Dezember 2019)

Nooooooooo zum 2.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FSWiMoO8zNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2019)

Sogar Jar Jar Binks schließt sich nachdrücklich an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9cB9qwEYG1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## sandworm (21. Dezember 2019)

No No No NO No No No No NO No No No No NO No No No No NO No No No No NO No No No No NO No !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0_rc4ltH27A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HardlineAMD (23. Dezember 2019)

RoS wäre ein richtig guter Film, wenn man ihn  alleine betrachten würde. Ich geb dem Film 8/10. 10/10 hätte es gegeben, wenn es diesen komischen achten Teil nicht gegeben hätte. JJ hat mit der Brechstange alles anders gemacht als RJ. Sind eben Star Wars-Fanboys.  
Für mich war IX auf jeden Fall ein befriedigender Abschluss der Trilogie. 
Btw
Mark Hamills CGI sah sehr viel echter aus, als das von Carrie Fisher.


----------

